# Land Pride PD-15 post hole auger with down force kit



## RustyCannon (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the down force kit for the Land Pride post hole diggers? My neighbor has a PD-15 and it is pretty useless in our clay soil. I'm considering contributing a down force kit (Land Pride 317-027A). Thought I'd check to see if anyone has experience with this setup before I cough-up $700+ for it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Never needed one and we have heavy ground (clay). If the screw tip on the end of the auger is present and not worn out and the cutting segments on the auger flighting are sharp, there is no need for downforce as the auger will self feed. The screw tip will pull the auger in and the cutting inserts will clear the hole. For 700 bucks you'd have a hefty payment on a post pounder and not even need a PHD at all.


----------

